# Why is the Iron Man Forum gone ?



## Super Hulk (May 20, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

click me


----------



## TRYN2 (May 21, 2006)

? I cant see anything...I missed something...


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

TRYN2 said:
			
		

> ? I cant see anything...I missed something...


It was removed.


----------



## drinu (May 22, 2006)

why was it removed , did it go somewere else


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 22, 2006)

drinu said:
			
		

> why was it removed , did it go somewere else


Well hopefully Robert banned the asshole. His last post he made a comment that he would no longer answer any questions free. 

Iron Head must have thought we were going to open an acct and pay his fraudulent ass for his advice.


----------



## LexusGS (May 22, 2006)

why did people start bashing this dude all of a sudden?


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 22, 2006)

that sucks, PT I hope you know the routine through and through because there is going to a lot of folks wanting some info (including myself)


----------



## Super Hulk (May 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well hopefully Robert banned the asshole. His last post he made a comment that he would no longer answer any questions free.
> 
> Iron Head must have thought we were going to open an acct and pay his fraudulent ass for his advice.



why should he give us a lot of his own time for free ?


----------



## lnvanry (May 22, 2006)

why did he have his own room anyways?


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> that sucks, PT I hope you know the routine through and through because there is going to a lot of folks wanting some info (including myself)


IRON MANS workout and steroid advise was terrible.


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2006)

Who is IRONMAN?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2006)

I wonder why he was so hated, even on other forums there were disagreements.


----------



## faller (May 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well hopefully Robert banned the asshole. His last post he made a comment that he would no longer answer any questions free.
> 
> Iron Head must have thought we were going to open an acct and pay his fraudulent ass for his advice.



You are by far the most mentaly unstable prick on the web.Reread your posts, who are you? What do you stand for? What are your beliefs? You're up one minute, down the next. Positve one post, negative the next.You spew nothing but garbage, your mind is a cesspool of contradictions.

This is for you...#2, #33, #10..........


----------



## Yanick (May 23, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> why should he give us a lot of his own time for free ?



we are all here for free helping people out. i mean i'm not here too much as i have lots of other shit going on but people like P-funk, Cowpimp, Dale, Jodi, Emma, Mudge etc have spent countless hours on these forums helping people with training, diet, supplements, gear and never asked for a penny. i would pony up dough for any one of those above mentioned mods rather than pay some retard recycling old training ideas and actually claiming them as his own. atleast the mods of the site acknowledge the fact that they read and inform themselves and don't try to pass off their stuff as original. rant over.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> we are all here for free helping people out. i mean i'm not here too much as i have lots of other shit going on but people like P-funk, Cowpimp, Dale, Jodi, Emma, Mudge etc have spent countless hours on these forums helping people with training, diet, supplements, gear and never asked for a penny.


 
They did the same, they do the same. I really don't understand what the commotion is about.


----------



## drinu (May 24, 2006)

Is this iron man programm good to follow at least as after reading 70 pages + about this system i got mixed up , if its ggod or if its crap ??


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2006)

drinu said:
			
		

> Is this iron man programm good to follow at least as after reading 70 pages + about this system i got mixed up , if its ggod or if its crap ??



Give it a try.  Some people have had success with it.  Just make sure you get your diet in order along with it, especially if your goals are body composition related.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 24, 2006)

I have done Iron Man's program for the last 9 weeks or so and I really like it.  I have made pretty descent gains so far.  I don't know why everyone was tearing him up.  Foreman, i'm not trying to pick a fight but it's amazing how much pull you have on this site and how easily you can persuade other members to hate on someone.


----------



## GFR (May 24, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I have done Iron Man's program for the last 9 weeks or so and I really like it.  I have made pretty descent gains so far.  I don't know why everyone was tearing him up.  *Foreman, i'm not trying to pick a fight but it's amazing how much pull you have on this site and how easily you can persuade other members to hate on someone.*


Not me son, IRON MAN started the war and flamed more than anyone here. The fact is many members did not like him and I kept my mouth shut because Tough liked him and brought him here. Once IRON MAN started a war with Tough I felt it was ok to say what I had always thought about him and his shit training and steroid ideas.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not me son, IRON MAN started the war and flamed more than anyone here. The fact is many members did not like him and I kept my mouth shut because Tough liked him and brought him here. Once IRON MAN started a war with Tough I felt it was ok to say what I had always thought about him and his shit training and steroid ideas.




I just remember that whole Doggcrap thing and you really flaming him bad.  I could be mistaken.  I didn't read a lot of his advice, other than his bulking split so I don't know if it was all bs or not.  I do know I liked his split though.  

What the hell happened between him and TOM?  I thought TOM was like his partner in the whole Iron Man sub forum.  I did see TOM flame him in a couple threads but what was the initial cause for all that?


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Foreman, i'm not trying to pick a fight but it's amazing how much pull you have on this site and how easily you can persuade other members to hate on someone.


He makes me pee sitting down, and he told me not to talk to you so goodbye.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He makes me pee sitting down, and he told me not to talk to you so goodbye.




But Min0, I thought we were in love...


----------



## kenwood (May 24, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> But Min0, I thought we were in love...


i thought you were in love with that bartender or w/e?


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> But Min0, I thought we were in love...


I can no longer see you, but I'll never forget the good times...............


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 25, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i thought you were in love with that bartender or w/e?




It's a different kind of love...


----------



## sonofman (May 26, 2006)

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 26, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> why should he give us a lot of his own time for free ?


Because that was the agreement he made with the administrator in order to have a forum here. 

Remember Gopro was here first and does online training. Why take away of Gopro's business. So Robert specified that Iron could have a forum but was not to charge. Iron agreed to that and then turned the other direction. 

Now some of you guys have seen his pictures. One is from 1997 and he was a skinny rat. But yet in his forum he says he has been training for 30 years. This guy was just made of lies. Hell he told me he was on stage in the heavyweight division back in the 1990's. Well that one pic tell different. So fuck him. 

Do I know his routine forwards and backwards,,,yes. Am I going to answer a million questions, no. If you want to follow his routine to the tee, I will help you. But if you want to deviate from it, I'm not interested.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 26, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I just remember that whole Doggcrap thing and you really flaming him bad. I could be mistaken. I didn't read a lot of his advice, other than his bulking split so I don't know if it was all bs or not. I do know I liked his split though.
> 
> What the hell happened between him and TOM? I thought TOM was like his partner in the whole Iron Man sub forum. I did see TOM flame him in a couple threads but what was the initial cause for all that?


I'll answer this for you and the idiot Faller.

He sent me an email one day preaching religion to me. He told me drinking is a sin and that god would help me if I asked for help. I told him hell I only drink maybe once a week at the most and I didn't need god's help to stop drinking. He didn't like that reponse I guess as he then told me then he would no longer help me with my training if i was going to be a sinner. 

I told Ronnie that hell he has admitted to lying to me and a few others and he should worry about his own sins. That really pissed him off and he said he and I was done. 

Then the next day I receive this PM

*PT I apologize to you for hiding my identity and will tell you straight up I have been dis-respected by some of the staff on this board. Now I am forced to build my own website and be selective in what info I put out without charging. *

20 min's later I get this one and this is when i turned on him. 

*Sorry PT,

But I just saw were your left HIP was slamming me once again in a thread called who would you hire as a personal trainer?

Anyone associated with Foreman the ASSCLOWN will never be invited to my site. Sorry .*

Now like I can stop Foreman from bashing him on another post and he takes it out on me. 

So as far as I'm concerned, he brought it on himself by his lies and the bullshit above.


----------



## faller (May 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Do I know his routine forwards and backwards,,,yes. Am I going to answer a million questions, no. If you want to follow his routine to the tee, I will help you. But if you want to deviate from it, I'm not interested.



I'm  , are you saying his routine is good? And you would help anyone that wants to follow it? Why??


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

faller said:
			
		

> I'm  , are you saying his routine is good? And you would help anyone that wants to follow it? Why??


I give IRON MAN training a *C+*


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 26, 2006)

faller said:
			
		

> I'm  , are you saying his routine is good? And you would help anyone that wants to follow it? Why??


Yes I liked his routine. I tweak it to suit myself, but stay within the parimeters of his routine. 

Now why would I help others. Why not, I did it when his forum was up. Isn't this what this forum is about, helping others. 

Remember I'm not a personal trainer and never will be one. I've been on this site for almost two years with almost 6000 post. I'm not looking for another business as i'm retired and plan on staying that way. 

I really believe Iron Man did this to try and make a name for himself as that's his business (PT) away from the bodybuilding sites. There's a lot of money to be made training people online. But if your going to deceive the people online in order to make yourself look, then to fuck with you. 

One more thing and I'll lay this to rest. I have a PM from him still that says when he told me he was Dewayne, that Dewayne is his best friend who is bigger then him and been a personal trainer for years. Dewayne = Mr. Biceps. They live in the same house. So I'm not sure who was really answering the questions, Ronnie "Iron Man" or Dewayne "Mr. Biceps".


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

"Why is Ironman training forum gone?"

Who the fuck cares.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "Why is Ironman training forum gone?"
> 
> Who the fuck cares.




Because he was a Super Trainer..


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Because he was a Super Trainer..


True story, his 18.75 arms were so amazing he could claim them to be 22 and 90% of the people on the net believed him.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Because he was a Super Trainer..



he was?


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I give IRON MAN training a *C+*



what training would you suggest?


----------



## faller (May 26, 2006)

I think there is a lot of behind the scene's  shit going on that we know nothing about. Things turned so fast that before we realized what was going on , it was over. Hell i even lost post counts, how eery  is that? 

I know some of the things he would say made me feel uncomfortable, things like " some so called pt's " and than rattle off some names, i think that was wrong. But i liked his program, i made some decent gains off it. Still doing it and will continue to do so. If he ever gets his own site up i hope to be there.

Also, i'd like to apologize to you T.O.M. my earlier post was out of line. I broke the cardinal rule... Take a step back and think things through before posting.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'll answer this for you and the idiot Faller.
> 
> He sent me an email one day preaching religion to me. He told me drinking is a sin and that god would help me if I asked for help. I told him hell I only drink maybe once a week at the most and I didn't need god's help to stop drinking. He didn't like that reponse I guess as he then told me then he would no longer help me with my training if i was going to be a sinner.
> 
> ...





Alright, thanks Tom.  I didn't realize any of that stuff was going on.  It was just weird how fast it happened.  I will say this again, I did like his routine though.  I was under the impression that you two were friends offline, I didn't realize you had never met him.  Oh well though, shit happens.


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "Why is Ironman training forum gone?"
> 
> Who the fuck cares.



Ah, P's words of wisdom.  Gotta love 'em.  Haha.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> what training would you suggest?


I like gopro's routine and the advice of CowPimp and P-funk is excellent.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he was?




Yeah, aren't you jealous?


----------



## god hand (May 26, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I have done Iron Man's program for the last 9 weeks or so and I really like it.  I have made pretty descent gains so far.  I don't know why everyone was tearing him up.  *Foreman, i'm not trying to pick a fight but it's amazing how much pull you have on this site and how easily you can persuade other members to hate on someone.*


Sounds like a nazi!


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, aren't you jealous?




a little.


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2006)

Anyone remember this?

Originally Posted by JerseyDevil
I know Mr Biceps thru the old AnabolicFreakz and later MMI. If Ironman is really Mr Biceps, then we all owe Dogcrapp a BIG apology. 


From DC:

their IP addresses match exactly 

"This guy Ironman was asking newbie questions a short while back and thought up of a way he could make money (in the long run). *Go head and follow him and even sign up for his training advice (when he starts charging in the future)--he isnt a dummy*. He just likes to bullshit people to further himself ahead."


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Anyone remember this?
> 
> Originally Posted by JerseyDevil
> I know Mr Biceps thru the old AnabolicFreakz and later MMI. If Ironman is really Mr Biceps, then we all owe Dogcrapp a BIG apology.
> ...


 
Just like yesterday.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Anyone remember this?
> 
> Originally Posted by JerseyDevil
> I know Mr Biceps thru the old AnabolicFreakz and later MMI. If Ironman is really Mr Biceps, then we all owe Dogcrapp a BIG apology.
> ...



I thought the whole thing was shakey from the beginning, but a lot of people seemed to enjoy his program so I tried to leave it alone.  When he started preaching information lacking any kind of foundation I couldn't let that slide.


----------



## IRON MAN (May 27, 2006)

*Omg*

OMG!!!!!!

I haven't been on this site for a week and look... 

For the record I did not leave the forum due to finacial gain. I left the forum due to all the jealousy-hateful remarks from other trainers such as pimp and funk and due to the fact the staff running this board wouldnt keep Foreman and ToughOldMans drama off my board. And yes I will have over-head with my new site and I may have to charge a small admission price to cover that that later on down the road but hopefully I can get sponsors. Dante was wrong about me and when I tried to patch things up with him I was ignored. Not to mention he and IA was calling me a scum bag behind my back. So, yes I WAS ANGRY. Who wouldnt be. But my door is stil open to Dante fr patching things up. THE BALL is in his court.

Robert knows the truth about what happened and yes I was told TOM has his hands in some things behind the scenes on this board and another one, hint hint. 

Now I made it clear to TOM that he and Foreman were not allowed  on my site when it gets started because of the clown act they bring to the circus and in an about way TOM then said he would lie to make me look bad if thats rhat it took. He Knows Im telling the truth and so does everyone else who isnt wearing blinders! All I can tell him is grow up and quit the drinking or leave me along! Its your choice TOM!!! Straighten up if you want to be a member of my board! 

 TOM knew I trained a guy who died after winning the mr.Hawaii and there were false rumors started I was a national contender is beyond me?? Who could that have been TOM??  Tom knew my real name at Pro Muscle  and I told him there were more than 1 mr.biceps so when he took my back because he hated DC and wanted to beat the cycling for pennies thread. TOM also promised to never mention things we discussed in private and has already broken that trust. 

As a matter of fact things were fine at PM until TOM showed up!!!! He kept saying things like IRONMANS training was better than DOGGCRAPPS and had me to intentionally post stuff to aggravate DC. Well it worked and put DANTE on the move to hating me. I retaliated back like a dummy and the thing snowballed out of control. I'll take some of the blame on that for listenin gto TOM because I knew better but I was not copying others training methods and I was hot when wrongly accused!  

 In additon TOM kept saying he was wanting to come visist me and stay at my house for a week or two and was looking up my personal records so I got a little squirrly and told him my name was my friends name Dewayne who was also mr.biceps on a few boards.  TOM "HOUNDED"
 me relentlessly about my true identity and thats just plain RUDE after all the help I have given to him free of charge behnd the scenes!!! Not to mention the fact I was told by some of the DCers that TOM was possibly working as an undercover agent due to all of his flip-flopping back and forth. Very unstable man at times.. 

I have no quarrel with funk and cow pimp other than the way they have shown dis-repsect towards me. Usually this thing occurs out of envy but I was partly responsible because when I first showed up I didnt include them when I mentioned personal trainers on this baord because I thought GO-PRO was the only other trainer. So they felt dis-repsected and we got off to a bad start. Not to mention i arrived with drama following and was getting a litle unstable myself...lol  I apologized behind the scenes to Funk and COW butwas unforgiven.    Both mods know a geat deal about training and I think they are an asset to the bodybuilding community when they display the proper attitude.      



I encourage everyone to *LET IT GO!!* Theres a lesson to be learned here. I know I sure did..


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

The only time I said anything disrespectful to you was when you flipped out in response to something I said that wasn't directed at you.  It was regarding a comment on programs for juiced up people, and I was talking about Arnold's training advice, not yours.  You flipped out and I said it wasn't directed at you.  Other than that, you are just mad that I disagreed with you and you had no backing for your statements.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

I only flipped out on you when you disagreed with me and then, you would write things in a tone like you were talking down to me because you were angry that you had no way of backing up anything you were saying.  You would get pissed off and start quoting things like Louie Simmons and then i would post specific articles showing you were you were wrong.


----------



## IRON MAN (May 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The only time I said anything disrespectful to you was when you flipped out in response to something I said that wasn't directed at you.  It was regarding a comment on programs for juiced up people, and I was talking about Arnold's training advice, not yours.  You flipped out and I said it wasn't directed at you.  Other than that, you are just mad that I disagreed with you and you had no backing for your statements.



Not at all..You and Funk gained up on me and many have complained about it to me in PM'S including TOM. Many times I would ansewer a question in the opn training forum and you flamed me without reason or justification. You guys hold grudges! 

Listen CP everyone has differnt training techniques and theories. Just because your religious beliefs about GOD may differ a bit from mine doesn't mean either of us are wrong!Its that simple!


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2006)

I like to work out


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I like to work out


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Just because your religious beliefs about GOD may differ a bit from mine doesn't mean either of us are wrong!


 
How does God get involved into this?

Why must religion be the root of all evil?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't been on this site for a week and look...
> 
> ...


I am so confused about this whole thing.  My gut instinct is you're full of shit.  Especially when I see things like this comment "...so I got a little squirrly and told him my name was my friends name Dewayne who was also mr.biceps on a few boards". 

So in essence, you gave the name of your 'friend', a known steroid user, to a guy you thought may have been an undercover cop?   .


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Not at all..You and Funk gained up on me and many have complained about it to me in PM'S including TOM. Many times I would ansewer a question in the opn training forum and you flamed me without reason or justification. You guys hold grudges!
> 
> Listen CP everyone has differnt training techniques and theories. Just because your religious beliefs about GOD may differ a bit from mine doesn't mean either of us are wrong!Its that simple!



You even PMed me one time because you thought I was flaming you or whatever, and I responded with an apology.  I said that I wasn't flaming you, and if I made it sound like I was then I was sorry.  

There was a turning point.  That's when you flipped out on me and made up outlandish bullshit to support your theory, which I didn't even disagree with you on.

Also, now you're talking about letting it go, but you come back in here preaching your bullshit again.  You should let it go.  You knew all too well that your ranting was going to draw responses and that's why you made that post; don't bullshit the people on this board.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

By the way, this is a PM I sent to IRON MAN.  If you think this was being unforgiving, then let me know.



> I don't really have a problem with you or anything, but I disagree with you about certain aspects of training. I think I did so respectfully though. If I came off like an ass I apologize, but that wasn't my intention.
> 
> Peace and love.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> By the way, this is a PM I sent to IRON MAN.  If you think this was being unforgiving, then let me know.


Seems like you intended (and succeeded) to come off like an ass. And you didn't even apologize... Prick...


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Seems like you intended (and succeeded) to come off like an ass. And you didn't even apologize... Prick...


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2006)

I held my toung for a long time, then when IRON MAN flipped on  CowPimp, Tough  and P-Funk I decided to just speek the truth I was holding bacik.....and the truth shall set you free......by the way did I tell you guys I have a 22 inch arm??


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Seems like you intended (and succeeded) to come off like an ass. And you didn't even apologize... Prick...



I love you.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I love you.



The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Your a fucking nut. For the records. I never said I wanted to come visit you or live with you. That's just another lie. Where do you come up with these things. Like you said that you lied. Now your doing it again. 

I have met two people on this site. One is foremanrules who comes to my house. The other is Lam who came to my Son's house. I never go to anyone's house asshole. 

It's this kind of shit that got all the problems going between us. Now I don't give a good shit about your site that your thinking of putting up. In a matter of fact, I refuse to be a part of it because you can't quit lying. Who the hell is going to want to join a site where the owner lies to everyone And then your thinking of charging. 

You have contiuned to lie to all. you put up pic's with one of them showing some little skinny rat around the year 1997-1998, but yet in your forum you tell everyone you have been training for 30 years. Your such a lier. 

As for Robert knowing the truth, I doubt it as you can't tell the truth. 

My name is PT and that stands for Positively Truthfull


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Not at all..You and Funk gained up on me and many have complained about it to me in PM'S including TOM. Many times I would ansewer a question in the opn training forum and you flamed me without reason or justification. You guys hold grudges!
> 
> Listen CP everyone has differnt training techniques and theories. Just because your religious beliefs about GOD may differ a bit from mine doesn't mean either of us are wrong!Its that simple!


Here he goes with the God thing. Now do you guys believe me that I said he sent me an email telling me I needed god to stop drinking. It is when I told him to keep god out of our convo's that he got pissed and then turned on me. 

Look Ronnie I still have the PM's that you sent me and I won't post them as that would make you look even crazier then you are if that possible.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Look Ronnie I still have the PM's that you sent me and I won't post them as that would make you look even crazier then you are if that possible.


 






 I'm here all day.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm here all day.


Can I come stay at your house for 1-2 weeks. I will have to check with my wife and dogs. May take me a while to get there as I will have to drive. I'm only a scared of one thing. That's flying. I don't get on planes.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------

